# How much grow space do I need to grow 24 plants?



## Type_S150 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am looking at building a grow cabinet for my master bedroom to house 24 plants to maturity. I am curious how big it would need to be. The reson I want to build a cabinet inside a bedroom is it just seems like it would be easier than altering the room. Not to mention I wont have to board up the windows, making it much easier to pull in some outside air. So what dimesion box would i need to build. I have vaulted ceilings too, so height is not a problem. Thanks. I realize the box will most likely be only a little smaller than the bedroom itself, but thats ok.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*You can do what we did. Get yourself some 2 x 4's build a frame and cover it with Panda Film. This stuff is great. It's black on one side and white on the other. Are you gonna grow from seed or do you plan on using clones? What size pots are you gonna be using? *


----------



## Type_S150 (Dec 6, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *You can do what we did. Get yourself some 2 x 4's build a frame and cover it with Panda Film. This stuff is great. It's black on one side and white on the other. Are you gonna grow from seed or do you plan on using clones? What size pots are you gonna be using? *


For this grow I will use clones this time, and seeds the next. I would say these clones are about 6" maybe a bit taller and the strain is sour diesel. As far as lights go, would 2 1000 watts be enough?


----------



## BudWeederson (Dec 6, 2007)

man that sounds awesome (the room). as a poor little student i have only a closet  Can't wait to see how it looks built. Good luck! 
:farm: Bud


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 6, 2007)

looks good... panda film is good, i have some dividing my grow/flower room in the closet. I am doing a 2x3 closet and i can squeeze 4 plants in there snuggly. BUT, depends on the strain I don't know much about sour diesel.

I am actually trying to grow in a smaller cabinet myself for this very reason too... it looks like the sun is in my closet all night long! haha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*Well (2) 1,000 watt HPS lights will cover a nice 12x12 space which would be more than enough for 24 plants. Crap man you could cover your whole room in Panda Film.  *


----------



## Type_S150 (Dec 6, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well (2) 1,000 watt HPS lights will cover a nice 12x12 space which would be more than enough for 24 plants. Crap man you could cover your whole room in Panda Film.  *


lol. Thanks for the info. I will most likely split the box (after my initial harvest) in 1/2 and flower 12, and veg 12, so I have a constant supply of my own medication. Could I get away with just 1 1K HPS and 1 600w? I would like to use as little light as possible for obvious reasons, but I dont want to sacrafice yield or potency at the same time. After I split the box, could I use (2) 600w for each side? Or is that about the bare minimum?


----------

